# Types of Labs



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I caught this the other day in an email. Still laughing...

[attachment=0:2hxib7tl]types-of-labs.jpg[/attachment:2hxib7tl]


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:rotfl:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

-_O-


----------

